# not sure if im liking where this is heading...



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

so just a quick thread... I've been busy but I've been watching the forum every now and then and see where things are going, and frankly the things that have changed the forum for the worst where on an extreme biased of certain people. a lot of peter riding and cliques where if you don't agree with certain people they talk about/to you like your a degenerate. and a lot of potential members and people who want to learn where scared off for various reason, this site has HORRIBLE member retention(for those that don't know what retention is it's the ability to keep something, in this case members). More over, I'm really not sure some the members/mods here really care about the forum enough to put them selves and their clique in check and act like adults. So in closing I'm really disappointed with where this forum has went so i'm leaving.




If you feel you need to talk  or ban me go ahead but at least my heads not up may ass like some people around here


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

See you round like a dog nut. Do you want us to throw you a going away party or something?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

im not new new....but not terribly well informed, ive done my research and have done the best job i can for 6 months and how people react to my dog is i think partly because of how much love and devotion i show my dog. ..... with that said, i do visit this forum and wouldnt mind understanding the OP s complaints..... i mean an open forum should be open for civilized adult discussion. im just curious ...... thanks


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

rodrigo said:


> im not new new....but not terribly well informed, ive done my research and have done the best job i can for 6 months and how people react to my dog is i think partly because of how much love and devotion i show my dog. ..... with that said, i do visit this forum and wouldnt mind understanding the OP s complaints..... i mean an open forum should be open for civilized adult discussion. im just curious ...... thanks


Discuss away, I just get tired of these threads. It baffles me why people want to make a thread they are leaving a forum. I just leave because I don't see a point in making an announcement. Carry on...


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

ya ya if the OP is a drama queen i got ya ......im just trying to understand the issues with this forum....is it the APBT owners look down on bullys ? is it work dogs are the only thing that counts? im just curious as to what dynamics this forum has..... i live in so cal ....i want to meet people with apbt s.... and im hoping one day ill read a thread of a get together at a park or some crap ..... idk how to go about meeting other pitbull owners because i am totally in love and devoted to my 6 month old....and i want to do everything i can to make sure everyone in the world has a chance to own this dog because they are amazing..... so .... idk just wanted to see what the fuss was about.


for me.... i dont know anyone...so im kinda lost. but i do enjoy daily the pic threads and just seeing other beautiful dogs....and hopefully have a convo or learn something more about my dog. anyways ..cheers


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The issue is that this forum has 12,000+ members and some people don't have the ability to be on a forum of this size. This specific member has trashed this forum both here and else where for some time now so why they continue to have anything to do with this forum rather than just leave is beyond me.

People have opinions and that is life. Someone can say they think your dog is a poodle, but that doesn't make it fact or mean that you have to care in any way what so ever. 

Immature people who can not handle this blame the staff, and active members of the forum since they post more than others. 

THIS IS AN ONLINE FORUM. NO ONE IS PHYSICALLY MAKING YOU DO ANYTHING, BELIEVE ANYTHING OR EVEN LOG IN! 

Stop your crying and grow the hell up!

To add our forum is still growing and one of the most active bully breed forum online, so your attempt at claiming we are loosing members and are a horrible forum holds no ground......

Many new people join here and get along here just fine. After 4 1/2 years on this forum I can easily say it is the best I have found online and over the years has had the best group of people pass through. Some can handle a forum full of opinions, while some people can't.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> The issue is that this forum has 12,000+ members and some people don't have the ability to be on a forum of this size. This specific member has trashed this forum both here and else where for some time now so why they continue to have anything to do with this forum rather than just leave is beyond me.
> 
> People have opinions and that is life. Someone can say they think your dog is a poodle, but that doesn't make it fact or mean that you have to care in any way what so ever.
> 
> ...


Calling MFs out like an umpire!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

As much as I hate contributing to a thread like this, I'll try to address rodrigo's questions about the dynamics of the site.

Put simply, this is by far the most tolerant, patient and polite dog forum I've seen. There are working dog people, show dog people and pet owners of APBTs, Am Bullies, Am Staffs, Staffords and other breeds (including non-bull breeds) and for the most part we all get along fine and everyone respects each other.

Obviously this is not to say we don't disagree on certain things from time to time. Any time a thread involving the APBT's history things usually get entertaining for instance.Most of the time, however, people will just agree to disagree on things eventually.

Have we lost good members? Definitely. Just check out my friends list in my profile, there's more than one banned member in there. Having said that, I haven't seen anyone being banned or even disciplined for simply having an opinion contrary to someone else's.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> As much as I hate contributing to a thread like this, I'll try to address rodrigo's questions about the dynamics of the site.
> 
> Put simply, this is by far the most tolerant, patient and polite dog forum I've seen. There are working dog people, show dog people and pet owners of APBTs, Am Bullies, Am Staffs, Staffords and other breeds (including non-bull breeds) and for the most part we all get along fine and everyone respects each other.
> 
> ...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

There are no real dynamics to this forum really.We have dog owners from all walks of life.I myself got into this breed by being what is sometimes called a "pet bull" owner.We are very tolerant and love all of the dogs of these breeds.
I've been a member of several different forums over the years and have found this one to be the best.Tis why I keep coming back.I've learned more here than I could have ever imagined.
Yes there are sometimes disagreements.Who doesn't have those?But the majority of the time they are hashed out in a grown up way except by those who aren't wearing big boy/girl pants and take stuff waaaay to personal.If you're the type of person who takes things way to personal in life then forums aren't for you.Which I believe to be the case here.
I'd like to know what the op is pertaining to here?What has he "seen" that has him feeling this way?Stuff has been mild here lately.The problem may be with him and not the forum.And probably is based on how I'm seen him post on other forums.


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am a member on a couple other forums and this is the only one that I come to on a regular basis. Why you ask? Because I feel there isn't that much drama on this forum and this forum isn't all about pushing puppies out. Most of the other forums I am on all they do is promote breedings of dogs that shouldn't be bred in the first place. This forum is the place to come to if you have any questions regarding this breed, the moderators are willing to answer any question you have. What you have to realize is this is a public forum, anything you post up people are entitled to their own opinion. You have to be prepared for the worst or the best comments from people. I'm glad to be a part of this community and feel like I've learned more about this breed. I would definetly recommend people to join this forum over the other forums because it's nice to actually log onto a forum and not see a million different breedings of unhealthy dogs being advertised. People on this forum actually seem to care about this breed.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Agree with all of the above. I've been a member for 3.5 years now and this site continues to change and grow. You don't have to agree with every post but as has already been mentioned, this is one of the best forums out there.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

yeah ive noticed some tension at times from history, or roots or how pure this or that..... dontget me wrong i have been reading about apbt for 8 months and i try to learn everything about them....and i certainly am so excited and happy that i came across this breed.....but competition or social rankings are lame based on ....well based on doesnt matter they are lame nonetheless.

so far my experience is pretty chill...i just figured out how to sub to threads hahahahah .....


idk....we have awesome dogs.... enjoy and share....the rest is baggage.....i left mine with my ex wife.... good luck wherever u are honey lol


anyways trying to lighten the mood....good day to all


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

(i knew this would come in handy)

This community is the most easy going filled with some of great people.. As diverse as it gets as hound owners/handlers.. If you can't handle this one the only other option is going to one of those PETA loving ones.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

how many of the 12,000+ are active members? I mean how many post less than 100 or so posts and never return? Does the membership get cleaned out each year for people who have not posted? just curious... 

There is a huge amount of knowledge on here and I have learned a lot being here. I don't know what goes on behind the scenes so when you hear someone was banned for XYZ there is probably wayyy more than just that one post, IMO, that got them banned. It could have been a third strike or something. Who knows the history behind the banning. 

Feeling bullied anywhere (even if you agree to disagree) can get old. I love the differing opinions and seeing multiple points of view that are argued intelligently, and have examples. I think this place does a great job of that. There are some that suck at it, but that's not the forums fault, that's just people without people skills. It does make me sad about some that have been banned, but like everyone said this isn't the only forum, so just do your thang and others will do theirs. To each their own.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i've learned to just keep my mouth shut whether i like something or not


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> As much as I hate contributing to a thread like this, I'll try to address rodrigo's questions about the dynamics of the site.
> 
> Put simply, this is by far the most tolerant, patient and polite dog forum I've seen. There are working dog people, show dog people and pet owners of APBTs, Am Bullies, Am Staffs, Staffords and other breeds (including non-bull breeds) and for the most part we all get along fine and everyone respects each other.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Basically if you got guff bring it up in the Drama Bomb.. 

If you wanna kick rocks; kick rocks... No dear john letters... Just Bounce, thats the best impression anyway.

Good luck finding another forum so well rounded in the knowledge base... The language here is PG13 no more harsh than daytime or evening television, probably cleaner. The people here have done a great effort in balancing the divisions of dog owners and keeping the mud pie slinging down to a minimum. We can have some real good conversations here and everyone can learn a good deal, just like in life someone in the circle of knowledge may have a mouth like a sailor or a framer, do you leave intelligent conversations cause someone uses a word some "feel" is vulgar? No bring integrity to the conversation and do not repeat the language if you find it harsh. 

Anything offensive you can bring to the mods attention and anyone is more than welcome to help. I don't see a clique; lord knows I travel in large groups of 1. We each bring a lil something different to the table and not all of us are y in the same ways other people are y ...


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

cEElint said:


> i've learned to just keep my mouth shut whether i like something or not


thats kinda sad and funny


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Another damn thread complaining about the members and the mods and how the forum operates shocking lol. There is no reason to complain or seek therapy from other members about your unhappiness here your not bound by contract so at anytime you may leave and none of us will stop you.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Alright correction! We do not have 12,000 members we now have 18,000+ members since I last checked a couple months ago....Guess we aren't growing 

Of these members we have between 300-450 members use this forum from day to day.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I honestly thought about leaving during an ordeal earlier in the year, mostly due to i got sick about being hounded over the same questions over and over and over by a certain someone.. I tried to be nice in the beginning to everyone but after that whole thing i decided to say screw it i've had enough of this  i'll start just being myself..

Ever since then i've stepped on numerous toes, hurt many feelings and have been in the center of many upset members.. But i gave back to the community with the links below so no .. LOL

Point is, separate the forum from real life.. Not once have i ever took something from the internet into the "real world" with me however if you honestly can't take this forum its probably just not for you.. Its extremely easy going here compared to virtually any forum out there involving this breed. If you can't handle some :stick: than these dogs probably aren't for you let alone an internet forum... Well really that should be vise versa.

Do what you want but don't expect me to feel guilty or bad about anything.. I wouldn't be surprised if i was involved in some way with your OP.. 

Also, i personally don't notice "cliques".. Some people favor others but thats life.. The only thing i've seen is those that know some  tend to "stick" together because its the only way to have a good conversation honestly.. lmao


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

THere have been many members banned or that have left or very rarely come back due to a certain person on here. It's all good though, I have FB. THis is a great forum, the diversity here is good, just seems that some people are treated differently than others.

This place was my home for so long and supported me through many a dog ordeal and for that i thank you all. I check in on occassion but have so much going on in my personal life I have no time for this forum anymore. That is all I have to say on this topic.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> so just a quick thread... I've been busy but I've been watching the forum every now and then and see where things are going, and frankly the things that have changed the forum for the worst where on an extreme biased of certain people. a lot of peter riding and cliques where if you don't agree with certain people they talk about/to you like your a degenerate. and a lot of potential members and people who want to learn where scared off for various reason, this site has HORRIBLE member retention(for those that don't know what retention is, it's the ability to keep something, in this case members). More over, I'm really not sure THAT some OF the members/mods here really care about the forum enough to put them selves and their clique in check and act like adults. So in closing, I'm really disappointed with where this forum has went, so i'm leaving.
> 
> If you feel you need to talk  or ban me go ahead but at least my heads not up may ass like some people around here


*You're a degenerate
*Were scared off
*For various reasons
*Moreover
*Themselves
*Where this forum has gone

These are just a few of the numerous items in this post that irritated the crap out of me.

Now you may carry on.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You know what? I just decided that I don't like where this thread is headed so I am closing it! Drama Bomb is available 24 hrs a day 7 days a week go rent a room in there for the night LOL.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

This thread will not be closed because of 2 people. You both know how to use PMs *SO DO IT.* There is no reason people can't sit here an have a talk with out someone elses BS ruining the thread. Keep your personal dramas to yourself, this is a discussion about the forum not 1 person.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

No drama, said what i was going to say and thats all.. That stuff too old to keep it alive to begin with.

Anyway yes, back to complaining about mods, staff and how the forum is going downhill..

I didn't appreciate this thread being closed.  LMAO


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *You're a degenerate
> *Were scared off
> *For various reasons
> *Moreover
> ...


haha i see we have grammatical guardians lol.... forums are funny like that


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> haha i see we have grammatical guardians lol.... forums are funny like that


*Haha! I see we have grammatical guardians. LOL. Forums are funny like that.

Couldn't resist, mate.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I will say that I haven't been around as much as before. It has nothing to with the members. I have been extremely busy out of work and I have not had much time to myself, let alone to be on the forum. I always hear talk of cliques and making threads leaving. Many of us became friends with each other. There's many walks of life and dog owners on this forum. I don't see clicks. You think we are a clique since we are mods. If you only knew half of the shit that went on the mod forum, you'd know that we don't always see eye to eye. It's not about attacking anyone. It's only about difference of opinions. The world will be a boring place if we all thought the same. You can't control the entire conversation. What would you learn from that? Add to the fact that you don't know everything ( not you per se but all of us as a whole.) What matters is that you should be able to take a difference of opinion with a grain of salt and learn something from it. We may come off harsh at times. " Nothing in this world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."- Martin Luther King. If you, or anyone, is that sensitive, you need to work on you communicational skills. I am a linear style person. I don't ask for life stories. I like to be quick and to the point. Not everyone is like that. You may feel that I am rude when I do that. It's not my intentions to be rude. It's about being efficient. *Without getting off topic, I wish you and anyone else who feels the same way, good luck. It is only the internet. If you can't handle a disagreement or difference of opinion online, then you need some time to self reflect. Time to learn something in life and apply it for self development. Life isn't as easy as clicking the little "x" at the upper right hand corner of the screen. No one is going to care if you crave attention or hate life. This is the friendliest, community feeling, forum I have had the pleasure of being on. I have learned quite a lot from people. Just remember, not all people are the same. Grow thick skin and you will see that many of our intentions are good. If you come in with a chip on your shoulder, that everyone is going to always attack you, you will be on defense all the time.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> *Haha! I see we have grammatical guardians. LOL. Forums are funny like that.
> 
> Couldn't resist, mate.


oh , im the laziest grammatical genius u will ever meet. i try my best to spell everything correctly.

punctuation ..dont care
apostrophes ..no care ever
capital letters .....too much work man...not doing it
so basically spelling straight forward words and sometimes cheating a you with a u

cheers sukkkkkka


----------

